# Florida GTG Feb 2nd (Tampa area)



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Feb Sat 2nd is the big date.

Meet time 630-700pm till whenever we feel like... 
Hooters in Brandon (Corner of 60 & Falkenburg)










Looking forward to meeting you all. 

Leo


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

im there


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Figures that would be a day that I'm "on call" for work! DOH!


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

im there if i can get my mids and sub in by then


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll join y'all next time... my car is nowhere near done and I'm not up for making a 9-hour RT drive in a car with no interior! If my install was at least in decent shape I'd make it, but I don't want to be remembered as the old guy with the gutted Integra still rocking 6-year old Kenwood comps!  

Y'all have a blast and take some pics!

JD


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Countdown bump! Less than a week for the meet!  

Leo


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Another bump, few days left till the GTG!  

Leo


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

What happened to you guys last night? Nobody from here showed up...  
We had 12 attendees but all were just the usual folks... We had a great time like always.

Leo


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

I had to work until midnight, then be bcak here at 8 am 

I'm sure it woulda been fun though
-Matt


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that man. 

Hope you all can make it next time.

Leo


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

What'd you guys do after Hooters, or did you guys just stay there and hang out?

-Matt


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Had food at Hooters and hanged out in the parking lot chatting and checking out each others system like usual till just past midnight.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn, sounds like a good time. I would have liked to have made it over...

-Matt


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Next time.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

when is next time bring this thread back


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I would say soon. I actually have my car in a listenable state right now. Just need some tuning and I will be done....until I get new mids.


----------



## badbowtie1972 (Nov 22, 2006)

yes please post up when the next one is I would like to make it!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Any dates people would like to try this out this month?


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I will try my best to make it.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

same


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

How does June 22nd sound to everyone?


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

well i was going to say august or so just so some people can take off work and make plans to go


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Any thoughts on doing this again? I moved to Palm Harbor recently, and would love to meet some local car audio fans.


----------

